# glue for pot calls



## wingscuppedfeetdown (Oct 7, 2013)

What kind of glue are y'all using for the slate or glass or whatever surface for pot calls - a couple I have done the slate has come unglued :dash2:


----------



## wingscuppedfeetdown (Oct 7, 2013)

nevermind just read BrentWin pot call tutorial and saw what he used :)


----------



## RW Mackey (Oct 7, 2013)

You can use plumbers goop as well, it won't let you down.

Roy


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Oct 8, 2013)

RW Mackey said:


> You can use plumbers goop as well, it won't let you down.
> 
> Roy



Ditto on the plumbers goop. Never had a problem using it.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 8, 2013)

screaminskullcalls said:


> RW Mackey said:
> 
> 
> > You can use plumbers goop as well, it won't let you down.
> ...



+3 on the Goop


----------

